# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El hidrógeno y la energía

## Jonasino

> El hidrógeno como portador de energía
> 
> El modelo energético actual, basado en los combustibles fósiles, presenta serios problemas de insostenibilidad. Por ello resulta evidente la necesidad de buscar nuevas alternativas energéticas, estando dedicado el presente trabajo a una de ellas: el hidrógeno, del que muchos sostienen que permitirá hablar en el futuro de una economía del hidrógeno·esto es, que dicho combustible será el sustituto futuro de los combustibles fósiles, descansando sobre él el desarrollo tecnológico de la humanidad, como ahora lo hace sobre los combustibles fósiles. No obstante, para que la economía del hidrógeno pueda ser una realidad es preciso que el hidrógeno, que no es una fuente energética, se pueda producir a partir de recursos autóctonos, a bajo coste y de manera respetuosa con el medio ambiente y que las tecnologías de uso final ganen una cuota de mercado significativa.
> PRODUCCIÓN
> 
> El hidrógeno no es un recurso energético, pues no se encuentra aislado en la Naturaleza, sino que es preciso producirlo a partir de diferentes energías primarias (fósil, nuclear o renovables). En este sentido es un portador de energía (un vector energético), y éste es uno de los principales aspectos a tener en cuenta para lograr los beneficios que promete la economía del hidrógeno. Existe un amplio abanico de posibilidades para producir hidrógeno: procedimientos químicos, disociación del agua por calor (termólisis), disociación del agua por electricidad (electrólisis), fermentación y disociación del agua mediante luz (fotólisis). Dichos procedimientos pueden ser implantados desde diferentes recursos energéticos : combustibles fósiles, energía nuclear, energías renovables, pudiendo recurrir a más de una fuente varios de ellos, como por ejemplo la termólisis o la electrólisis de alta temperatura, que se pueden lograr tanto desde la energía nuclear como desde la solar de alta temperatura.
> 
> Hoy en día casi todo el hidrógeno se obtiene por procesos químicos (fundamentalmente reformado) a partir de combustibles fósiles (fundamentalmente gas natural). Pese a resultar una opción barata y tecnológicamente madura resulta evidente que si se pretende que el hidrógeno sustituya a los combustibles fósiles y sea sostenible es preciso que la energía primaria sea o bien renovable o bien nuclear, o siendo fósil, que el combustible tenga un elevado nivel de recursos (carbón).
> 
> ...












Fuente: http://www.rinconeducativo.org/es/re...o-y-la-energia

----------

HUESITO (25-ago-2016)

----------

